

So I baked a Sony Vaio today... - huhtenberg
http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/yhtnd/so_i_baked_a_sony_vaio_today/

======
damiankennedy
LOL. I misread and thought he put the whole laptop in and the tinfoil was what
was left of the casing.

